# Traffic from china?



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I am getting an unreal amount of traffic from Putian, China... Curious, does anyone know what this is about?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What do you consider unreal? I get about 10 to 50 a day on each of my various sites. Mostly spam comments with links. Here at the forum we often ban new members from China who register just to post links. Many times a US paint company registers, but the IP comes from China. I have tracked these back to SEO companies and link farms. Think of boiler rooms for the internet.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

10 to 50 sums it up...yesterday was 78 though lol


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting on my blog BTW, I recently redesigned the site since you posted on our blog, it flows a lot better now, not sure if u remember what it used to look like.. I am going to be moving to Wordpress in the coming months.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RaleighPainter said:


> Thanks for posting on my blog BTW, I recently redesigned the site since you posted on our blog, it flows a lot better now, not sure if u remember what it used to look like.. I am going to be moving to Wordpress in the coming months.


You are welcome, holler if you need some help, I have some tutorials on WP.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

what do you mean i've just retired. some millionaire from china is going to give me his money for taking care of his daughter


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep in mind security. If you get to many hits from non US ips I would block them. They have no need to see your site. They could be looking for a zero-day exploit.. Your software could be out of date and you you could soon find yourself a victim to an attack (compromised site/serve).. Block all no US IP's you can, unless you do work abroad. 

my 2 cents.

b


----------



## opwdecks (Feb 27, 2012)

My sites are constantly getting attacked from IP's in China, Russia, India, etc. If you have a high number then they are trying to attack your site as well, trying to get in the back end or in your PHP database. Like the poster mentioned before, make sure everything is update. Check with your host if needed to see if updates are available or needed.

You can if needed block entire countries IP addresses. If you use a content management system like Joomla, Drupal, Wordpress then there are plugins available that will do this for you.


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

If you guys are running Wordpress you might want to take a look at this plugin Wordpress Firewall 2 to make sure you've battened down all the hatches.


----------

